# What best describes your dating status?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm taken and happy.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

very taken and very happy


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Single and mostly happy, sometimes lonely.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

foreveralone

you told me to give up lol.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Single, but I have a crush, but unhappy because he doesn't likes me back.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

afff said:


> foreveralone
> 
> you told me to give up lol.


I tried being positive with you before (and so did other people) but you always shoot down everything someone says, unless it's negative. So I don't really know what else to say to you. :b


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I'm somewhere between single but looking, and forever alone. I want a girlfriend and I talk to girls, but I really doubt my ability to get one.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

dunno what to choose between "single and looking" and "forever alone". I am not actively looking for someone, cause I live in a small city and everyone knows each other etc, so the guys I know are good friends who are taken.

Forever alone = maybe, as I feel there is really something wrong with me and I can't seem to pinpoint it or to improve things.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

single and loving it! I have a player on the side in case I need to hold someone. But my friends love that Im single. I don't talk about boys. I just do stupid ****. I wont date till grad school i presume.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Single and not caring.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

single but looking. I can get a date. Now it's just about getting the person to stick around.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Single ofc.
But I don't really feel ready for anything right now. I also don't think anyone could put up with me... :/


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Single and kind of like it but kind of lonely.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Taken and very happy.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

mardymoo said:


> Single and kind of like it but kind of lonely.


This is how I feel. I'm not seriously depressed about it or anything but sometimes I do get a bit lonely.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I can get someone to stick around if I can just get her to want to go out.

I know I've made it seem like I have crazy standards, but that's just in a dream world. I don't actually look for 100% of them in a girl.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

Flitting from looking to quasi-happy & taken. It's... ambiguous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

My love life might be more desolate than a Siberian winter right now but I'll be damned if I give up, lol.


----------



## Choko Lei (Apr 14, 2013)

Single looking... Last date I had was almost a year ago.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

and I don't mind that much, gives me time to do other stuff. Girlfriends take up a lot of time!


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

You can say that i am single because i am dumping my GF this week or the next week or the week after,i just cant seem to do it and i know its unfair to her that i am wasting her time but i just cant do it to her!:|


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

Single but dating I suppose, who knows maybe in the future i'll also be taken and happy , One can only wish!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Very taken and happy. It's pretty serious.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Single, hating it, wanting to bash my skull into the nearest wall.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Single and happy (and free!)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Single and kind of looking but not really looking all that hard.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Temporarily given up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

single and neutral


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Single and lonely.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

Single and looking, with a touch of forever alone at times. Happiness isn't quite where i want it to be.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

DTF Bay-bay!

Nah, I'm single and not really concerned for a relationship at the moment. I wouldn't mind one, but I'm in the middle of an important crossroads in my life that holds more precedence than a relationship.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Single and looking but getting close to giving up.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Put the last 4 options in a blender. That's me.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*my closest reply was "forever alone"*

but i would have rather voted "single and MEH"

ive given up, but im not really sad. lonely, but relationships arnt everything- I expect to make some more friends, and get a cat. so MEH.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

mzmz said:


> but i would have rather voted "single and MEH"
> 
> ive given up, but im not really sad. lonely, but *relationships arnt everything- I expect to make some more friends*, and get a cat. so MEH.


 Me too!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm the only one who put single and desperate? That's impossible


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

always starting over said:


> I'm the only one who put single and desperate? That's impossible


I think because she put down "no standards." You can be desperate and still have standards.....just less standards than normal.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Single, not looking. Not happy, but not desperate or self-pitying, either. There are much bigger issues in my life I'd have to deal with before my dating status would be a big concern for me. I do desire companionship and intimacy, but the lack of them is not something I dwell on much, really.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm taken and happy.


you don't look happy


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

taken and sometimes happy, sometimes unhappy


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

the PO reminds me of our childhood neighbors


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

single and happy, single and looking and on the fence of forever alone... perhaps the best way to describe it is- I'm on a leave of absence from dating? I haven't really been actively looking.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

"Single and happy" describes me best. However, "happy" might not be the right word. Getting involved with a man causes me an extreme amount of anxiety so I find it much easier to just be single. However, I'm still very curious about relationships and sexuality.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Single and fappy.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I chose _single and happy_ but it's more like _single and content and not looking but sort of open to a relationship if I can't avoid it and the right person appears_. But I'd rather that didn't happen this year because I'm too distracted with a bunch of stuff to be a good boyfriend, and trying to make platonic friends is already mentally exhausting enough.

I have a few crushes at the moment, though.
so I'll probably fall for at least one.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Trying to help this girl I am kind of friends with to realise how much she really likes me. It isn't easy. But..... it is kind of fun, seeing as for once in my life I am showing how I feel a little and not being overly subtle.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

andy1984 said:


> taken and sometimes happy, sometimes unhappy


Same


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I know everyone hates when someone says this sort of thing in a thread like this...but there's hope!! As of three months ago, I would've fallen easily into the forever alone category (having had been single for 5 years before that and only one short relationship in high school) and now I'm very happy in a relationship. It can happen.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Involuntary celibate for life.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have given up. If somebody magically falls into my lap, I'll take it, but otherwise I'm not pursuing anybody any more. Just not worth the time and stress.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

FeelNothing said:


> Single and looking but getting close to giving up.


Me too...

I tried dating someone recently, but I just don't feel like there's any spark. I still haven't met someone whom I can totally connect with...I'm close to giving up.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Single and I'm sick of it


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

single and has a choir of angels always behind me singing "ew relationships and dating glory hallelujah.' 

the only kind of dating i'll be open to is casual, short-term dating. i'm not looking to be in a committed, serious relationship in my 20s and early 30s. i want to spend that time exploring myself.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Not interested in anything and not planning to be any time soon.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Forever alone obviously. It will change one day though.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

mark101 said:


> On account of being bald?


Yes, hair loss ruins lives.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I chose single/looking, but I'm not actively looking. I'm okay with my single status.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I chose single/looking, but I'm not actively looking. I'm okay with my single status.


u wonna date bb?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> u wonna date bb?


If that's you on your avatar, then yes. A hundred times yes...bb.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

non existent. but then I rarely have the motivation to even try so I only have myself to blame.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Forever alone. My relationship experience is so far behind my peer that I can't ever catch up. I'm OK with this. There is more to life than dating.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Taken and happy


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm. Confuzzled.

I'm married. I also have a second partner, which my husband does know about and actually doesn't mind. But I've been unhappy with my husband for some time and am contemplating divorce.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Forever one lonely loser. Less than a minute with me & guys lose interest.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Green Eyes said:


> Single, but I have a crush, but unhappy because he doesn't likes me back.


:bah I really loathe when that happens. It's like why can't I simply be asexual or just never come across anyone I really fancy. This time it is someone younger, shorter, popular, jock, not dangerously sexy but has some sex appeal according to some guys and gals :um

I'm really sorry that you also have an unrequited crush. I hope you can crush on someone more worthwhile and that he can return the favor. At least they tend to be temporary in general.


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

Married.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Honesty.

I'm taken and it saves me from getting weird about other people somehow. However, it's long distance and I feel like it's a dead end sometimes. This person, while I care about them, is so different from me. I am unsure. (oh no!!!)

That is where it lies.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Past imperfect tense


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mark101 said:


> I wish i lived near you so i can come give you a slap when you get a gf and remind you about all your feckin threads you made back in the day lol.


I concur with the slap


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I 3rd the slap.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Mix of not caring, still having standards, and accepting the fact that it's probably just not going to happen. At least I have time to myself.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Single and happy.

I'm not actively looking for a girlfriend at the moment because I have bigger priorities, as in my career and moving out on my own next week. 

If the opportunity to date a girl came along, I probably wouldn't knock it back, providing there was chemistry etc. My previous relationships have happened when I wasn't expecting them.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

fml


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Intensifying. :um


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Perpetual but unwanted singlehood  but I still have standards and won't settle for just any girl just to be in a relationship 

I have not given up yet!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Single, never actively looked for a relationship, and not feeling much hope about my life improving in a myriad of ways (finding employment, living independently, forming a real life friendship, etc.). I haven't given up all hope, so I guess I'm really at the middle ground between the last two options.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm single (always been) and pretty much desperate. Just some amount of care and affection would go a long way, but i'm hugely insecure about dating (never have dated, ever) and being in a relationship is something i hardly can imagine, let alone anyone wanting to be in a relationship with me and all my flaws.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a bachelor.


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Single, and going through phases of single and happy, then single and looking yet worried about being forever alone. Don't mind being single now but I don't want to be single forever, and it seems so possible right now.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Taken and happy for the first time in my life. I've waited such a long time and I finally have a really good man


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Complete 100% lack of anything whatsoever. Total bypass. Space void. Barren desert. Empty pint glass. Etc.










Bored, but not heartbroken over it.


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

Single, kind of looking.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

single and likes to eat cakes in my room while watching tv


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Single, looking and keep getting shot down. I'm starting to approach the single and desperate to be honest. I feel pathetic typing that.

It takes a lot of courage for me to get the confidence to ask a girl out and I am striking out like A Rod in the playoffs.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Forever alone.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Forever alone <3


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted a few weeks ago, can't change it but am actually taken and happy now. It can happen!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Single and complacent.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Complicated, kind of taken, kind of not. I don't really know where i stand myself.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Single but looking.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Single, not actively looking


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Taken and happy


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Taken and unhappy.

I feel like I'm the only person who said that outright ¬_¬


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Very lonely and I want a girlfriend.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I very taken and very very happy about it


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

taken and unhappy


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Single but looking. Not desperately though.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Taken and happy.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Based on my mood I'll hop between Single with standards and Forever Alone mentality. Meh.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Forever alone, and given up. But that also makes me happy, though I couldn't vote twice.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

single and looking


----------



## sun3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Definitely single...but not actively looking.
It's not that I've completely given up, it's just that I don't want to put myself out there right now because I don't feel good enough yet.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

sun3 said:


> Definitely single...but not actively looking.
> It's not that I've completely given up, it's just that I don't want to put myself out there right now because I don't feel good enough yet.


When I was your age I thought the same thing. It's been years now and I have an average job, average car, got physically fit again so I at least have average looks and yet I STILL feel as if I'm not good enough yet. Even for an average girl. I was under the assumption that I would gain confidence by working hard and saving money and working out, yet nothing has changed for me mentally. I'm still broken...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Taken


I guess that persistence finally paid off 

Congo-rats dude

Here, lets listen to a ****ing awesome early 80's disco track to celebrate:


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I guess that persistence finally paid off
> 
> Congo-rats dude
> 
> Here, lets listen to a ****ing awesome early 80's disco track to celebrate:


No. I've been kidnapped and forced into prostitution. Someone come save me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I know it sounds pathetic to say this at my age, but I haven't had a real life crush since I was 11 because I basically gave up on anything of those sorts. so... forever alone i guess


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

have ton of options but choose to stay single.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

desperate with unrealistic standards


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Possibly, if viewed from the sidelines, something like this!



wait...that was up until 3 weeks ago! :boogie


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in an unhealthy relationship with my fridge.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Bachelor.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Forever alone, I guess...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

In love


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Single , not looking. Or, actually, desperate and kind of _ok_ with that ( "happy " is not exactly the word, ok really is better here for me).


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Married and happy


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

Forever.Alone.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Single & need to resolve some severe psychological issues. I don't want an unhealthy relationship. I've had many guys who have been interested in me though, but theres been many times when I'm not attracted due to looks or a bad personality.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Single, but not looking for the foreseeable future. I'm too busy with other things in my life at the moment that take up all of my time, a relationship would just get in the way. I'd also need to get a grip on my frenzied fear of getting emotionally close to somebody before I could make a relationship work.

But I do really miss having somebody to share my life with nevertheless.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> "Single and happy" describes me best. However, "happy" might not be the right word. Getting involved with a man causes me an extreme amount of anxiety so I find it much easier to just be single. However, I'm still very curious about relationships and sexuality.


That is pretty much me right there!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Undoubtful "soul mate" feeling between the both of us. Dating for a few years. He lives halfway across the country and I have these constant battles between extreme loneliness, impatience, pure happiness and a big chunk of fear that my mental issues will scare him away someday.

I'm desperately in love with this man who I can not yet kiss, cuddle, or even hug.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The number zero describes it pretty well.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Single, not looking. Working on getting some things in my life straightened out then I'll start looking again.


----------

